
A Large-Scale Study of Programming Languages and Code Quality in GitHub - caisah
https://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2017/10/221326-a-large-scale-study-of-programming-languages-and-code-quality-in-github/fulltext
======
jayonsoftware
Its a long read, so which programming lang produce the least amount of errors
?

